# Wheel Storage Ideas?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What does everyone do with their winter/summer wheels when they're not on the car? I currently store them piled up in a shed but we're moving to a house with a far bigger garage so I'm looking to get something more specific to store them securely (secure as in making sure they don't fall on top of the kids, don't get damaged and also so that they can't be stolen as easily).

I've been looking for something like this, ideally on casters but I can't find anywhere that stocks them.










I've asked a local steel fabricator for a quote for a custom built set-up. I'm contemplating a single unit for both sets of wheels (two cars) which uses less floor space but will be nearly 2.0-2.5m high. Alternatively I could just get two lower ones.

I've asked them to come up with a way to secure them and suggested a hole drilled in the top for a padlock would be enough to stop someone taking the wheels off. I can probably just chain them to the wall/floor to stop someone wheeling it out the garage and tipping it into a van.

A couple of bits of gaffer tape running vertically up/down the pole should be enough to stop the wheels getting damaged as they are slid on/off the rack. I've said I don't need the dividers as the wheels can just lie on top of each other. I'll probably use some rubber mat off ebay to make circular separators with a hole in the middle laid between the wheels to protect the wheel surfaces.

Does this sound sensible or stupid? Does anyone with experience of steel fabrication have any idea what something like this is going to cost? I should get an idea on Monday.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We just have a rack like you have pictured and it was around £25 from eBay. It does the job and is balanced enough that it's not going to fall over without a big shove.


A custom fabricated item is going to be much more. They can't work for Chinese mass production rates.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I knocked up something like this from a few bits of scrap unistrut.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Stan...818235?hash=item3cfa444e3b:g:rssAAOSwl8NVXizn


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kerr said:


> We just have a rack like you have pictured and it was around £25 from eBay. It does the job and is balanced enough that it's not going to fall over without a big shove.
> 
> A custom fabricated item is going to be much more. They can't work for Chinese mass production rates.


Yeah, I just don't know how much a custom made one will cost. £50, £100, £200? I may well end up buying an ebay one. Just seen them for £16 including postage. It wouldn't be too difficult to run a bit of chain through them to stop them being nicked and secure them to stop them falling over. I have visions of one of the kids thinking it looks like a cool climbing frame and having 20" Touareg wheel falling on their head.



dholdi said:


> I knocked up something like this from a few bits of scrap unistrut.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Stan...818235?hash=item3cfa444e3b:g:rssAAOSwl8NVXizn


I thought about something like that but it would take up loads of room on the floor. I considered putting it up at the top but again paranoia of the rack or even just a wheel falling down is putting me off.


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

as above got similar off ebay, 20 to 25 quid,i call it my xmas tree, stores my 19" summer wheels of my E class merc. 2 off at 285 and 2 of at 255 width tyres no probs, has my winters on now all 235 profile, before this when I had the insignia I use to just have the tyres swapped over and stored in the corner of the garage on the floor


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> I thought about something like that but it would take up loads of room on the floor. I considered putting it up at the top but again paranoia of the rack or even just a wheel falling down is putting me off.


Unlikely to fall if secured properly into a suitable structure, you could argue the one you have asked to quote could topple over onto the kids?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> I thought about something like that but it would take up loads of room on the floor. I considered putting it up at the top but again paranoia of the rack or even just a wheel falling down is putting me off.


Mines at high level, use the right fixings and there is no way it will be dropping off.
You are right to express concern tho when kids are about.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Rack...38868cd&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=261896818235

Hope it helps


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.sinclairdesign.com/b/blog/piste/winter-wheels-and-tyres/
Looks a little ghetto but effective if you're pushed for space. Fairly childproof, too.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe something like this:?
https://www.ecstuning.com/News/FK_Wheel_Trees/

Here's a pic without the tyres on so you can see how its built:
https://c1552172.ssl.cf0.rackcdn.com/160433_x800.jpg


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I got something similar from eBay and it's got the bonus of also being on wheels so at least I can move it around the garage if needed.

It was only about £25.00 from memory


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Knew I'd seen one somewhere. Clas Ohlson reduced to £14.99

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Tyre-Stand/40-8476

Currently in stock online, free postqge on orders over £40


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> Knew I'd seen one somewhere. Clas Ohlson reduced to £14.99
> 
> http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Tyre-Stand/40-8476
> 
> Currently in stock online, free postqge on orders over £40


From a review on the site:

".... What it doesn't say on the front page is that this stand is for tyres up to 225 mm wide only. No good for my A6 Allroad tyres, and I have therefore had to return. But would work well otherwise!"


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I got the quote back.

£110 for a 2.2m stand to take 8 wheels. £70 for 1m or 1.2m tall for 4 wheels. That's including casters, galvanised with VAT.

I don't think that's too bad to be fair, certainly if there's any risk of it being exposed to the elements it's likely to last much longer than the ebay numbers.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine are in these bags...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-PREMI...637825?hash=item5660961c41:g:kDsAAOSwu4BVkrl7

Ignore the 13"-16" my 255/35/18 wheels fit fine, draw strings pull the bags round the tyres and cover the tyre completly


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't have enough storage space, I just stack mine up raised off ground then slip a bbq kettle cover over them round back.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

For my winter wheels i bought a rack, tyre bags and a protective cover for the faces. Not the same brand or makes as these, but almost identical. They do the job great and i feel much happier with them being in the shed like this. Also sealed with Gyeon Q2 Rim


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the look of those wheel felts. I might need to do some googling.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> I like the look of those wheel felts. I might need to do some googling.


Funny, I was thinking exactly the same!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

ditto!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't help thinking an offcut of carpet underlay would do the same job for (likely) an awful lot less money....


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

If you want make those sort of comment then kindly keep them to "_detailing on a budget_"!!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Can't help thinking an offcut of carpet underlay would do the same job for (likely) an awful lot less money....


You heathen! You should be banished for that kind of talk.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a rack like in the picture from sealey but on wheels and it broke within a month as imo the base wasn't wide enough for the weight of 4 wheels.

The middle bit where the 4 legs meet is plastic.

Have now got one off ebay which was cheaper and is much better and sturdier and fully metal.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Liftmaster-Home-Garage-Tyre-Wheel-Storage-Rack-Trolley-/351344919937


----------



## FK77 (May 9, 2016)

Didn't know sophisticated space saving solutions like the above existed. When I had separate sets of winter/summer wheels & tyres I just stacked them on a pallet in my garage. Pallet, doubled up piece of excess carpet from home refurb, first wheel + tyre, more carpet, second wheel on top of that and so on. Crude and ugly ( like the rest of my garage  ) but protected the alloys and tyres from any damage. Big wheels so they sat secure due to their own weight and there was no risk of moving about and falling.

Make sure whereever you keep them, the tyres are not exposed to light to avoid degradation.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> I got a rack like in the picture from sealey but on wheels and it broke within a month as imo the base wasn't wide enough for the weight of 4 wheels.
> 
> The middle bit where the 4 legs meet is plastic.
> 
> ...


Is that the one you got? Looks very good and should take my big summer Touareg wheels


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> Is that the one you got? Looks very good and should take my big summer Touareg wheels


Yeah mate got it last week to replace the sealey one that fell over and broke within a month.

Very sturdy and well put together.

Handle is a little loose but that isn't a biggie as the actual trolley and wheels are sturdy and big enough to hold the wheels.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> Yeah mate got it last week to replace the sealey one that fell over and broke within a month.
> 
> Very sturdy and well put together.
> 
> Handle is a little loose but that isn't a biggie as the actual trolley and wheels are sturdy and big enough to hold the wheels.


Thats the same as mine and can also say that it's very well made and sturdy


----------

